# Minimum required income.



## The Stoker (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all, My wife and I are hoping to retire to Cyprus in the next 12 months, my wife is retired and receives a state pension and also has a couple of private pensions, I would like to retire this year at age 60, I am in receipt of a couple of private pensions and will receive a preserved military pension this year. We have calculated that with our pensions and income from investments from the sale of our property we could generate a monthly income of 1500 euros. 
Can anybody advise us if this would be enough under current rules regarding minimum required income.
From previous searches online it appears that it is very difficult to get a definate answer, so heres hoping.

Many thanks John & Sheila.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The Stoker said:


> Hi all, My wife and I are hoping to retire to Cyprus in the next 12 months, my wife is retired and receives a state pension and also has a couple of private pensions, I would like to retire this year at age 60, I am in receipt of a couple of private pensions and will receive a preserved military pension this year. We have calculated that with our pensions and income from investments from the sale of our property we could generate a monthly income of 1500 euros.
> Can anybody advise us if this would be enough under current rules regarding minimum required income.
> From previous searches online it appears that it is very difficult to get a definate answer, so heres hoping.
> 
> Many thanks John & Sheila.


Hi, Welcome to the forum,

You should have no problems with that income for two people.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## The Stoker (Jun 14, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hi, Welcome to the forum,
> 
> You should have no problems with that income for two people.
> 
> ...


Many thanks Veronica, thats good to know.

Do you know if there is a statutory minimum required income for a retired married couple, or is on a personal circumstances basis?

Regards, 
John & Sheila.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The Stoker said:


> Many thanks Veronica, thats good to know.
> 
> Do you know if there is a statutory minimum required income for a retired married couple, or is on a personal circumstances basis?
> 
> ...


I believe it is around €9.000. That means that you will just have enough.
As for being able to manage on that as long as you are not the sort of people who want to sit in bars all day or eat out every night you will be ok.
Once you are here you will find the cheapest places to shop. Don't stick to the big supermarkets and don't insist on British branded goods. 
As your wife is on a UK pension she qualifies for treatment at the general hospital and you will be counted as her dependant in this instance and you will therefore also qualify so you won't need to go the expense of health insurance.


----------



## The Stoker (Jun 14, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I believe it is around €9.000. That means that you will just have enough.
> As for being able to manage on that as long as you are not the sort of people who want to sit in bars all day or eat out every night you will be ok.
> Once you are here you will find the cheapest places to shop. Don't stick to the big supermarkets and don't insist on British branded goods.
> As your wife is on a UK pension she qualifies for treatment at the general hospital and you will be counted as her dependant in this instance and you will therefore also qualify so you won't need to go the expense of health insurance.


Thanks Veronica,
My wife lived in Cyprus for 3yrs, we have also had several self catering hols in Tochni village, on a very limited budget, so we are very well aquainted with finding the cheaper places to shop and occasionally eat out.
We will be back out there later this year, when we hope to check out long term rentals, hopefully in a village or a quiet area at least, any info on that would be much appreciated.

Kind regards, John & Sheila.


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

*Pension*



Veronica said:


> I believe it is around €9.000. That means that you will just have enough.
> As for being able to manage on that as long as you are not the sort of people who want to sit in bars all day or eat out every night you will be ok.
> Once you are here you will find the cheapest places to shop. Don't stick to the big supermarkets and don't insist on British branded goods.
> As your wife is on a UK pension she qualifies for treatment at the general hospital and you will be counted as her dependant in this instance and you will therefore also qualify so you won't need to go the expense of health insurance.


Hi Veronica

Interesting what you said about your spouse being dependant re the health thing -

We are planning to move over in the next few years, I am 60 now and my wife is a good bit younger so if things go to plan we should be over there say in 2012.

So am i right in thinking when I draw my state pension she will be my dependant regarding health treatment? 

This is quite important to us because over the last ten years we have been married Dee has had breast cancer twice - she is now clear or as clear as you can hope for in these situations and with that track record getting a health insurance is a night mare.

Regarding the Cancer thing - how is Cyprus set up re check ups etc.

We hope to live in the Paphos area and by all accounts there is a good hospital there?

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jkelly said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> Interesting what you said about your spouse being dependant re the health thing -
> 
> ...


Hi j im,
Yes Dee will be covered as your dependant if you are drawing a state pension.
The general hospital in Paphos has a very good breast cancer screening programme. Also my husband and I go to a private clinic once a year and get blood tests for cancer markers which cost us about €150 each. This gives us peace of mind knowing that if anything is wrong it will be caught early.

Veronica


----------



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

i have an army pension can i be treated in the same way and also will my wife


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> i have an army pension can i be treated in the same way and also will my wife


I think you have to be of retirement age with a state pension. I dont think an occupational pension counts. 
However your income is taken into account when going to the general hospital for treatment and you would pay according to how much income you have.
Any income up to €10.000 euros you get treatment free.
between €10k and €15k you pay 25% towards treatment
Between €15k and €20k you pay 50%
Over €20k you pay the full amount.
As soon as either one of you reaches retirement age and gets a state pension you will qualify for free treatment.


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

*Thanks*



Veronica said:


> Hi j im,
> Yes Dee will be covered as your dependant if you are drawing a state pension.
> The general hospital in Paphos has a very good breast cancer screening programme. Also my husband and I go to a private clinic once a year and get blood tests for cancer markers which cost us about €150 each. This gives us peace of mind knowing that if anything is wrong it will be caught early.
> 
> Veronica


Hi Veronica

That is comforting to know, health is the main thing in life.

Another piece of the moving to Cyprus jigsaw, I think it has taken us around two years to build this jigsaw but my advice is to any one who is thinking of a move to another contry is to do plenty of home work.

This site is superb for collecting info for moveing abroard.

Thanks Veronica

Jim

Jim


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi j im,
> Yes Dee will be covered as your dependant if you are drawing a state pension.
> The general hospital in Paphos has a very good breast cancer screening programme. Also my husband and I go to a private clinic once a year and get blood tests for cancer markers which cost us about €150 each. This gives us peace of mind knowing that if anything is wrong it will be caught early.
> 
> Veronica


Hi Veronica,

I'd be interested to know which private clinic you use as my wife had breast cancer at 29. She's now 33 and is still supposed to have regular screening - I think either 6 or 12 monthly. Obviously, we'd like to catch a potential relapse early. Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Steve of Adelaide said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> I'd be interested to know which private clinic you use as my wife had breast cancer at 29. She's now 33 and is still supposed to have regular screening - I think either 6 or 12 monthly. Obviously, we'd like to catch a potential relapse early. Thanks.


Hi Steve, 

we use the Kiniras clinic which is a small intimate practice but has all ofthe facilites for blood testing, xrays, screening etc. A lot of other clinics send blood to them for testing.
Dr. Chris is a nice guy and will look after your wife.


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> we use the Kiniras clinic which is a small intimate practice but has all ofthe facilites for blood testing, xrays, screening etc. A lot of other clinics send blood to them for testing.
> Dr. Chris is a nice guy and will look after your wife.


Thanks Veronica, we'll get right on it


----------

